# Programador Gal



## Moy (Ago 22, 2005)

Hola a todos: Tengo ya algo de tiempo manejano la programación de circuitos Gal, en una ocasión realicé un programador de nombre Galblast que baje de la red solo que se limitaba a la marca Gal de Lattice los cuales se batallan para conseguir y además son algo caros, en las casas de electrónicas se consiguen y aun precio muy barato los de la marca ATMEL ATF16V8, no se si alguno de ustedes le halla tocado encontrar algun programa y circuito que permita programar este tipo de marca ya que solo los programadores universales lo pueden hacer y son demasiado caros para la inversión. 

Gracias 
Moy


----------



## tweetydj (Abr 18, 2006)

Hola Moy como estas, yo estoy necesitando progamar los gal20v8 o bien esos atmel que decis vos.  Pudiste coneguir algun programdor? ya sea para armarlo o para comprar uno? comentame. Otra cosa estos tiene algun tipo de protección o se pueden leer lo que tiene programado sin problemas como una eeprom?.
Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## mk77b (May 28, 2006)

Probe el Galblast, pero no funciona con las atmel atf16v8b, tendria qe buscar la hojas de preogramacion de estos chips, pero en atmel no las proporcionan.


----------



## Moy (Jul 28, 2006)

El Galblast funciona pero únicamanete en mareca Lattice o National, desgraciadamante no he encontrado ninguna actualización del mismo ni he encontrado algun otro circuito que programa otras marcas como ATMEL


----------



## Marco Martinez (Ene 11, 2007)

hola moy 

Me podrias ayudar, estoy buscando información para fabricar un progamador de gal20v8b

saludos ...


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 11, 2007)

pues se tiene el progamador de la direccion http://se-ed.net/mpu51/gal/gal.pdf  parece que puede con un gran cantidad de componentes.. si tiene platica pueden pensar en algo asi  http://www.generaldevice.com/products/chipmax.htm  pero no enceuntro nada que valga la pena...


----------



## MAURO00001 (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola. Para su información. El Galblast, si graba, borra y lee el atf16v8b-15pc; pero solo eso.leer en 12volt. borrar en 100ms, 12volt. Escribir en 12volt y 10mseg. el mapa de fuses puede ser modificado; pero no logro hacer que funcione cuando lo saco del modo programacion bajando la tension de EDIT/VPP a 5volt. Siempre me quedan las salidas en 3state. Intenten todas las configuraciones: gal16v8(as o ms o ma o a) en el wincupl. (esto modifica el AC0,AC1 y SYN pero no logro nada (estos logran cambiar los modos). pasé los fuses de PTD a "0" pero nada. Los fuses de securite no los toqué aun; pero no creo q soluciones. Me falta pasar por todos los modos y cambiar los estados de pin1 y/o pin11. Me esta cansando esta gal condenada. Por favor, pasenmen un archivo JED que sepan que con un programador universal, funciona en los atmel.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ago 5, 2010)

Que tal mauro pero no encuentro el Galblast, lo he buscado en el google y todos me llevan a un link muerto de geocites mira es este

http://www.geocities.com/mwinterhoff/galblast.htm

No se si tu pudieras, subir el archivo para compartirlo a toda la cominidad, de antemano gracias, Saludos!!


----------



## Redsoul (Nov 19, 2010)

miren las gals tambien se pueden programar en wincupl es un copilador facil y sencillo saludos espero les sirva


----------



## amnaranjo (Dic 2, 2010)

buenas tardes...
viejo me podes ayudar...
me toca hacer un programa en isplever para una gal16v8c la cual tiene q cumplir las mismas funciones q una alu (74ls181) de 4 bits.
para ver si me podes colaborar con eso.


----------

